# So what's your fav breed of dog?!



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Just curious to know really! Could be a combo of personality and looks or just because of either! Personally, i get really annoyed by people who think 'a dog is a dog' and get a completely inappropriate breed (like my o/h's uncle who, for his 1st ever dog, bought for his daughter, bought a border collie cross out of the back of a pick up truck! eek.... i can see chewing and hyperactive understimulation already!) anyway i digress......



My 2 fav breeds in the whooooooolllle world are...


Newfoundland Water Dogs
Basset Hounds

i'm also rather partial to Briards if anyone happens to keep them? dont see many about! and Chow Chows are too cool!

Post pics if anyone keeps them!


----------



## speedy1234 (Nov 8, 2008)

ive got 2 rottweilers, female is nearly 2 and the male is 1 1/2, both like humans and very gentle.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

German Shepherd all the way


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

speedy1234 said:


> ive got 2 rottweilers, female is nearly 2 and the male is 1 1/2, both like humans and very gentle.


Rotties can be very very sweet when brought up right!! i agree! A mate used to have a stunner called Bandit!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> German Shepherd all the way


 
do you know is there is actually a difference between german shephards and alsatians?are they 2 breeds or 2 names for the same breed?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Bull Terriers (EBT),without question my favourite breed of dog by far.They are the clowns of the canine world and our chap makes me laugh out loud daily.Terrific family dogs too.Can't beat them imo.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Yeah rotties*

YEAH rotties if i could have another i would they are hard work but make up for it in other ways


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*



Art_Gecko101 said:


> do you know is there is actually a difference between german shephards and alsatians?are they 2 breeds or 2 names for the same breed?


 
dont think there is no difference to be honest as i think they are from germany but the people from alsa didnt like them called german shephards not sure though been along time since i was at school lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I lurve Golden Retrievers and Border Collies as i just love the working aspect and how they will do anything for u. Plus i love dogs that will play and arent just a small ball of fluff. Also how can u not love them as pups


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i like our little jack russels personality crazy dog that never runs out of energy
i do like big dogs too like alsatians and labs


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> Bull Terriers (EBT),without question my favourite breed of dog by far.They are the clowns of the canine world and our chap makes me laugh out loud daily.Terrific family dogs too.Can't beat them imo.


I second that :no1:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

thought german shepards got called alsations because we went to war with germany?

world war 1 they changed the name to alsation wolf dog, then changed it again to just alsation?

my favorite breed is staffordshire bull terrior, but i just love dogs anyway and would have any breed really


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

mastiffs, i love them


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Golden Lab*, purely because for the first 14yrs of my life i grew up wiv one (He was put down at 14yrs old coz he had really bad fits)

I prefer bigger dogs - sumfing you can play ruff wiv and not hurt. 

I used to live wiv 9 small fluffy dogs (poms, paps, chihua etc) drove me crazy :lol2:


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

gotta be a staff. beatiful dogs


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Bernese Mountain Dogs! Have owned these for 13 years now and wouldnt be without them. Cant really fault them for temperament although it takes alot of socialising as puppies to make them bombproof adults.

Also have a Newfoundland who now lives with my mum and her spaniel for various reasons, he is harmless but so clumsy at times!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

RasperAndy said:


> thought german shepards got called alsations because we went to war with germany?
> 
> world war 1 they changed the name to alsation wolf dog, then changed it again to just alsation?
> 
> my favorite breed is staffordshire bull terrior, but i just love dogs anyway and would have any breed really


The KC changed it back to german shepherd in the 80s


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Athravan said:


> The KC changed it back to german shepherd in the 80s


i know i know :lol2:

its just funny when people say its an alsation, as its still a very common name used today,

some people use both, some strictly stick to one name, weird isn't it


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

these
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/210550-ooooh-ooooooh-look-my-gorgeous.html

:lol2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Fuzzball said:


> Bernese Mountain Dogs! Have owned these for 13 years now and wouldnt be without them. Cant really fault them for temperament although it takes alot of socialising as puppies to make them bombproof adults.
> 
> Also have a Newfoundland who now lives with my mum and her spaniel for various reasons, he is harmless but so clumsy at times!!


 
Oh my god pleeeeeease post some piccies!!! Bernese are stunning and, well Newfies are my dream dog. Once i have a big enough house i *will *own one! How bad is their fur shedding really? 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RasperAndy*
> _thought german shepards got called alsations because we went to war with germany?
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining! I was having an argument with a mate the other day about it! She has a german sheperd, but was saying how she'd never have an Alsatian because theyre too aggressive :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

MSL said:


> these
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/210550-ooooh-ooooooh-look-my-gorgeous.html
> 
> :lol2:


how sweet are those?! i love the choc! theyre labs right?


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

mines a jack russell then shitzu got 1 of each then 1 crossed with both breeds lisaxx


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

mine has to be staffys, there so stupid and lovable its unreal!


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Oh my god pleeeeeease post some piccies!!! Bernese are stunning and, well Newfies are my dream dog. Once i have a big enough house i *will *own one! How bad is their fur shedding really?
> 
> I will start a seperate thread with piccies of them, I wont lie, when they moult they moult, as 3 of mine are doing at the moment. It comes out in tufts and they need a good groom once a day to get the lose coat out but yet the carpet still has an inch of fur on it! Normally though I groom them once a week and its not a massive amount of hair, no more than a short haired dog, you just notice it more as the hair is longer. Mine do have very thick coats though (thanks to a brilliant diet).
> 
> ...


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mines a st bernard, basset and a labrador


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yea thanks Fuzzball, i had ready about the Newfies triple coats and i think when i own one ill just have to have black carpets and black furniture! lol I look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I really like big dogs i'd love a bullmastiff, ridgeback and a rottie at some point in my life, not nessasarily at the same time. But gotta love the peronalities of terriers specially patterdales, if you know what to expect and know they are working dogs and that involves them wanting to kill stuff then it's all good.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> how sweet are those?! i love the choc! theyre labs right?


 yes ...they are a bit sweet arent they......:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well Mines slightly erm obvious lol working Labrador's all the way then Northern Inuit a close second with working cocker's hot on there heels 
Clare


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Irish Wolfhound all the way :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Just curious to know really! Could be a combo of personality and looks or just because of either! Personally, i get really annoyed by people who think 'a dog is a dog' and get a completely inappropriate breed (like my o/h's uncle who, for his 1st ever dog, bought for his daughter, bought a border collie cross out of the back of a pick up truck! eek.... i can see chewing and hyperactive understimulation already!) anyway i digress......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like 'em all.
I have a newfoundland cross rottie
Large lurcher
tibetan spaniel
cavaliers
chihuahuas
chi cross
lhasa apso
shih-tzu
big terrier cross (dumped out of a car outside my cottage)
I have a findness for all sighthounds, adore whippets, staffies and all of the big German guarding breeds. I just love dogs.:flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i love all spitz breeds

specially german spitz they are so bouncy, and i love all emma j mals im so jealouse of her mals :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine has to be EBT's and Japanese Akitas! Gorgeous dogs.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

Boxer or Nepolian mastif....:2thumb: big cuddley pooches..


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i like working gsp's
grew up with them around me, and find them fascinating, and all cuddly and silly looking as pups hehe

also love my fox terrier as she has a feather duster tail <3 xoxo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Cant say i have just one favey lol as i have a few diffo breeds here too lol

Huskies, malamutes, rotties, springers and staffs are deffo on the top of my list though :no1:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

my favourite breed would have to be the German Shepherd. I do love all white dogs though, they have a graceful look to them, especially on a misty morning, they look ethereal, just like ghosts.


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> dont think there is no difference to be honest as i think they are from germany but the people from alsa didnt like them called german shephards not sure though been along time since i was at school lol


 
They are exactly the same breed


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

Greyhounds every time


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, Northern Inuit Dogs are Def my Fave since as I have 8 of them lol

But closely followed by 
Labradors, True Working Border Collies, My own Springer cause she ain't mental lol


----------



## RichardBlake (Nov 9, 2008)

i like the doberman pinscher..wicked looking animals.


----------



## nicola12 (Feb 8, 2008)

staffies all the way:no1:i own a 10 year old and a 4 month old and ive also got a 6 year old daughter and i couldnt fault them in the slightest


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Personally mine is the Shar-Pei as I kept this breed for many years and just loved them so much (shame about the short life span), followed very close second by Chinese Crested (both hairless & powderpuff) who I also kept for a long time. I may have posted this pic before so sorry if I have but I love it so this is Gizmo as a puppy.:flrt:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

golden retrievers :flrt:. Lovely dogs typical blondes but loveable. Followed by siberian huskies


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Staffies all the way, i wouldn't have any other breed. x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Great danes. Definitely!! My favorite are harlequins (especially blue eyed harlies)!

My friend has a powder puff  Think she's planning on breeding her next year.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm an animal lover in general but especially love the pack mentality of dogs and how you can so easily attain the pack leader role. 

Due to that I love the pack animals like malamutes and huskies, but others are Dalmations, Border Collies, Golden Cockerspaniels, Rotties, Akitas, Chow chows, and Dobermans. 

There's one of each within my neighbourhood save for the Dalmation so it's amazing watched them walk with their owners past your front door, to see them in all their splendor  I'm a dog lover.


----------



## CraigHew (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a Jack Russel Terrier, Syd.
great dog.........


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

It's got to be Labradors and German Shepherds for me : victory:


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sadly unable to own a dog unless we move. The garden's just too small and it wouldn't be fair.

We used to breed German Shepherds way back when I was a girl so they have always been a firm favourite. Specifically your classic black and tan. Wonderful animals.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Dobermanns all the way. 

Highly intelligent, great loving personality and beautiful to look at :flrt:.

Neil


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

My faves are the ones i have at the moment,and that is a lurcher a boxer and a yorkshire terrier, 3 totally different characters who seem to compliment each other. I allways wanted an Afgan hound till i was growled at by one at a dog show .lol. I was only about 10 at the time and these dogs were my dream dog (all that hair ) i saw a beautifull one asked the lady if i could talk to him she said "yes of course yo can " and he went for me ! i nearly wet my pants .lol. i still love them tho so maybe when i have more time i,ll get one.....


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

For me its most of the molosser breeds but in particular i have 3 favs....

Presa Canario - which i have atm.
Cane Corso - which im looking to get soon

and my all time fav, the dogo argentino. Unfortunately, as some may know, the argentino is one of the banned 4 so my only real chance to own one is to move away.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rakpeterson said:


> For me its most of the molosser breeds but in particular i have 3 favs....
> 
> *Presa Canario -* which i have atm.
> Cane Corso - which im looking to get soon
> ...


 
Damn shame that they hack their ears off. Yours in the pic looks like it was done with a hack saw. Poor bubbs. (no I ain't saying you did it before you start!)


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Damn shame that they hack their ears off. Yours in the pic looks like it was done with a hack saw. Poor bubbs. (no I ain't saying you did it before you start!)


Out of curiosity why is it that the ears are cropped? Did it serve a working purpose originally or is it just for 'show' :?


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Out of curiosity why is it that the ears are cropped? Did it serve a working purpose originally or is it just for 'show' :?


 It gives less for the other dog to grab hold of when fighing.....


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

denny2 said:


> It gives less for the other dog to grab hold of when fighing.....



oh... sorry I asked now :lol2:. But if they're no longer to be used for fighting why still crop them? Am I just being dim? Just seems a bit unecessary.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ally my dogs are my fave's! :no1:

Would love a shar pei or norweigen elkhound though, there both stunning!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> oh... sorry I asked now :lol2:. But if they're no longer to be used for fighting why still crop them? Am I just being dim? Just seems a bit unecessary.


 Coz it makes them look hard , thats why...........they dont want a hard as nails dog with nice soft floppy ears....


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

staff's and dogue de bordeaux


----------



## CraigHew (Aug 4, 2008)

shelley_draven said:


> Staffies all the way, i wouldn't have any other breed. x


U must be a scouser then.....?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

CraigHew said:


> U must be a scouser then.....?


Why are only scousers allowed to love staffies?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

CraigHew said:


> U must be a scouser then.....?


How can you say where someone is from just from the breed of dog they prefer lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy said:


> Why are only scousers allowed to love staffies?


LOL Andy great minds :lol2:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

great danes..:flrt:


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

CraigHew said:


> U must be a scouser then.....?


Close but no cigar - move about 100 miles south and you'd be nearer, not much but whatever :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm......?

Boston Terriers!!! Yep! Love em!


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Damn shame that they hack their ears off. Yours in the pic looks like it was done with a hack saw. Poor bubbs. (no I ain't saying you did it before you start!)


I wouldnt start on you as everyone is entitled to their opinion.

The one in my sig isnt actually my dog but i thought it was a good representation of the breed, she is called Malibu and is not in the uk i believe.

I think the hack-saw effect you refer to is worsened by the tufts of hair around the edge of the ear which gives a jagged look.



Katiexx said:


> Out of curiosity why is it that the ears are cropped? Did it serve a working purpose originally or is it just for 'show' :?


The reason the ears were cropped originally is a bit of a grey area imo.

Some say it was so they werent damaged when catching and holding bore, which is what they are bred for.

some say it was for the look

and others believe to minimise injury during fighting, which is not belived by most who know the history of the breed. as they were never bred to fight.



denny2 said:


> It gives less for the other dog to grab hold of when fighing.....


I dont believe this to be the case with this breed as they were never bred to fight. They were never owned for the purpose of fighting but were working dogs. they were fought tho, but these were considered ''honour fights'' (what they were traditionaly called, not my term) and it was more due to lack of knowledge and the thoughts that were around in a different time of this world, people believed different things and had different views back then.



Katiexx said:


> oh... sorry I asked now :lol2:. But if they're no longer to be used for fighting why still crop them? Am I just being dim? Just seems a bit unecessary.


Basically it is still done because it is seen as traditional. This breed has always been cropped and over in spain/canaries its become a part of the breed.



denny2 said:


> Coz it makes them look hard , thats why...........they dont want a hard as nails dog with nice soft floppy ears....


It was never done to make the dog look hard in the context to which you apply it. There were no chavs walking about trying to earn a bit of street cred by having a hard looking dog back in the days when this breed was a prominent working breed.


Just for peoples info, my presa has full pendant ears, but if i buy another in future which i plan to, i would definately import as the hard work that went into rebuilding this breed is being crushed by the many knobs, back yard breeders and other idiots who have managed to get their hands on them for the wrong reasons. In which case the dog almost certainly will be cropped as it is the norm over there for this breed.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

good response rakpeterson : victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love Border Collies; I like fast responsive dogs. I also like heelers, Jack Russells and German Shepherds.
I love the look of husky/spitz type breeds but their independant nature wouldn't really suit me so it is unlikely I would ever own one.
I believe that every breed of dog is admirable if it is in the right home and lives a life of fulfillment.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Alaskan Malamutes 100% all the way, best dogs in the world IMO.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Cheers for clearing that up Rakpeterson.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rakpeterson said:


> I wouldnt start on you as everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> The one in my sig isnt actually my dog but i thought it was a good representation of the breed, she is called Malibu and is not in the uk i believe.
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't have thought you would have done it. I did take the opinion that it was your dog and ears would be like that as being an import it would be hard for you to find one that hadn't had it's ears chopped off.
I do have no issue with the breed at all tho. Dogs are all how you make them. Just some are better at certain things than others lol


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Without a thought Staffs for me I :flrt:them.Fantastic dogs:notworthy:.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I would like a miniture and giant schnauzer (Heck knows the correct spelling)!

I dont get the staff popularity. To me they are typical pikey/council estate dogs.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> The KC changed it back to german shepherd in the 80s


Thats right, but they also still had Alsatian in brackets next to German Shepherd. 
Funny that too, because the Americans never did change the name, but stuck with German Shepherd dog all the way through.


Some people mistakenly believe that the long coated ones are the German Shepherds, & the normal, or as often referred to short coats, are the Alsatian, which is totally wrong. It is a German Shepherd dog whether it has long hair, short hair, in the middle length coat etc, & whatever colour it may be, even blues & livers which are not recognised.

They were my first bred that i showed & bred, over 32 years ago now, & i`ll always hold a special place in my heart for them.

My other favourite breeds are the Lhasa Apso which i also show, judge, & breed, the Rottweiler, & of course the Northern Inuits of which i used to own 5 of.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

wayakinwolf said:


> Funny that too, because the Americans never did change the name, but stuck with German Shepherd dog all the way through.


 
I was so confused when I first moved here when people were calling German shepherds alsations :lol2:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Im a lover of small cute dogs
Poodles
Pomeranian
Chinese Crested

If i could have a big dog would either be a
Saluki
Great Dane


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

ALL breeds of terrier - especially cairns but i may be a bit biased there

GSDs and Rhodesian Ridgebacks


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never owned a dog (hopefully that'll change one day). However based upon what I know, I'd say Boxers.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Crownan said:


> I would like a miniture and giant schnauzer (Heck knows the correct spelling)!
> 
> I dont get the staff popularity. To me they are typical pikey/council estate dogs.


I have a Staff and I am far from a pikey or council estate! I admit alot of chavs have them but thats because the media portray them as savage demon dogs so all the scum bags want one to look 'ard innit. But most people who love the breed can look past the stereotype and make their own mind up.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

i love jrt's but to be honest i think that mongrels can be some of the best dogs ever!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Andy said:


> I have a Staff and I am far from a pikey or council estate! I admit alot of chavs have them but thats because the media portray them as savage demon dogs so all the scum bags want one to look 'ard innit. But most people who love the breed can look past the stereotype and make their own mind up.


Lots of 'normal' folk have them, for one Nehal from Radio 1 has one and he's far from pikey, but it is deffo more often than not 'a pikey dog' lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Never had a dog but would love one!! My favourite would have to be labradors!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

ive had over the years, alsatians, rotty X alsations, SBT, poodles, boxers

At the moment i have a terrier X something, a mastiff X something, and a staffy X something.

If i had to pick my fave breed would have to be a Boxer, i think they are the best family dogs by far, as well as being playful. 

Although my dream dog to own is a chzeckoslovakian wolf dog.

But my mongrel the terrier cross thingy, she is my world, i love that dog more than anything.

She gives me cuddles, and always knows when i need cheering up, giving me the mother teresa impressions with the curtain :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Crownan said:


> Lots of 'normal' folk have them, for one Nehal from Radio 1 has one and he's far from pikey, but it is deffo more often than not 'a pikey dog' lol


I will take your word for it then.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy said:


> I have a Staff and I am far from a pikey or council estate! I admit alot of chavs have them but thats because the media portray them as savage demon dogs so all the scum bags want one to look 'ard innit. But most people who love the breed can look past the stereotype and make their own mind up.


 well i look like a chav i sopose "no burberry" "how ever its spelt lol" but i dont have my staff too look 'ard he's the soppyest thing ever .. iv had stuck up people telling me i should muzzle it and your not aloud pitbulls bla bla bla iv also has some women say to her kid dont stroke the dog its vicious ..WTF .. anywho the kid did lol and still has his fingers :lol2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Staffies! I have a 9 week old and im no chav or live on a council estate


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles - admittedly the only breed I have owned, but couldn't have asked for better dogs!
Nice size, friendly, affectionate, trustworthy, will play all day, up for rough n tumble, or will also happily sleep all day, very intelligent, always make you laugh and despite what some people think love nothing better than getting outside and filthy  My cav used to be out with me for hours and hours every day!










When I have a bigger house, would like a GSD, greyhound and/or possibly Dogue de Bordeaux.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigHew said:


> U must be a scouser then.....?





Crownan said:


> I dont get the staff popularity. To me they are typical pikey/council estate dogs.


 
i own a staffy

i work for a living and have done since i was 16 (even part time at 14)

i even have a mortgage.

never been in any kind of trouble with the law

i'm not a pikey, or live on a council estate.

but thanks for tarring us all with the same brush,


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Crownan said:


> I would like a miniture and giant schnauzer (Heck knows the correct spelling)!
> 
> I dont get the staff popularity. To me they are typical pikey/council estate dogs.


I'll take it you've never had one :lol2: Spoken in true ignorance.

I can't speak for everyone but i don't define myself or others by the dogs they own, i'd like to think i'm not quite that superficial. I don't follow fads either, a dog is a life and not a fashion accessory. Sadly not everyone thinks that way hence the high numbers in kennels. Alas, today's mutt in vogue will be tomorrow's kennel fodder. I won't have any other breed because I like the staffie nature and temprement, no other breed will come close.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

You monkeys. I was saying that thats the impression I have got. The majority of staffs I see are owned by that type of person. Its got nothing to do with ignorance and I resent your tone Shelley Draven.

Good for you if you arent a scally and own a staff, well done, pat yourself on the back. I was just saying thats how it seems, staffies attract that sort of person.

Obviously if you are one of those types you wont actually think or recognise it.



RasperAndy said:


> but thanks for tarring us all with the same brush,


No worries : victory:


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

you resent my tone and i resent your assumption, ah well.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Crownan said:


> No worries : victory:


your welcome


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

shelley_draven said:


> you resent my tone and i resent your assumption, ah well.


Yeh no biggy but........

If you see I didnt say "Everyone that owns a staffy is a Pikey"

What I said was that basically it is the dog of choice for that group of people.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

to be honest with you

all the scallys, chavs, :censor: holes that i see, own 

american bulldogs
pitt bulls
boxers
mastiffs
neopolitian mastiffs
EBT's
bulldogs
and staffs

i live near a park, and friday/saturday/sunday nights are scally nights for drinking, getting into trouble, and these are the dogs that i see with them,

i am not saying if you own that type of dog you are a scally, its just what i see our scallys with, and i actually really like these dogs, just a shame idiots own and treat them in a certain way for status value


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> to be honest with you
> 
> all the scallys, chavs, :censor: holes that i see, own
> 
> ...


Now to be honest I probably couldnt tell the difference in a lot of those at first glance. However the popularity of staffs seems to have gone through the roof lately and I see them everywhere!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Now to be honest I probably couldnt tell the difference in a lot of those at first glance. However the popularity of staffs seems to have gone through the roof lately and I see them everywhere!


that will be all the back yard breeders, no papers, not arsed what they mix it with as they are after money so you end up with 

Pitt bull x staff

American bulldog x pittbull

staff x boxer

American bulldog x staff

even bulldog x dogue de bordeax

after a while they all end up looking the same (or similar) and its hard to tell the difference

most own Pitt bulls but say its a staffy, or Irish staffy, or staffy cross for legal reasons


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Does that mean i have to go out an buy myself some burberry Andy and change ma name to EmmaChav LOL cos i av a rottie an a Staff man hey hey :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Does that mean i have to go out an buy myself some burberry Andy and change ma name to EmmaChav LOL cos i av a rottie an a Staff man hey hey :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


you got more dogs than a dogs home, so throw in a few buggies and some snotty foul mouthed toddlers and your set

but i still love ya :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> you got more dogs than a dogs home, so throw in a few buggies and some snotty foul mouthed toddlers and your set
> 
> but i still love ya :flrt:


 
LOL the *** hanging outta ma gob has gone stopped smoking yay will be 3 wks tomorrow wahooooooooooo :no1:


Awwwwwww well Andy someone has to love me hey :flrt::lol2:


----------



## ian wilson (Nov 24, 2006)

*dog*

has to be staffy for me :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ian wilson said:


> has to be staffy for me :2thumb:


 
wahooooooooo you wanna join mine an Andys chav club we have staffs too :lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL the *** hanging outta ma gob has gone stopped smoking yay will be 3 wks tomorrow wahooooooooooo :no1:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww well Andy someone has to love me hey :flrt::lol2:


 Congrats on stopping smoking its not easy , i darnt , coz ide commit clientacide on the first day , my smokes keep me sane .........:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> Congrats on stopping smoking its not easy , i darnt , coz ide commit clientacide on the first day , my smokes keep me sane .........:whistling2:


 
LOL i purposely stay away from people at the moment the slightest thing sets me off into a mad rant :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> dont think there is no difference to be honest as i think they are from germany but the people from alsa didnt like them called german shephards not sure though been along time since i was at school lol


 
It was the british that changed the name to alsation as they were introduced to this country just after world war 1. Anything with the word german or germany was bad so breeders started calling them Alsation Wolf Dogs so they would sell. They later dropped the "Wolf Dog" part too, again so it sounded like a nicer pooch that the british public would buy.

I'm unsure what my favourite dog breed is. Staffs and pits allways seem to have the best temprements, they're very loving. I just rescued a staff cross called laker. her pic is on my profile if anyone wants a look.


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

my fav breed in a silver weinmaraner stunning dogs i have a pup 1:lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

jack14 said:


> my fav breed in a silver weinmaraner stunning dogs i have a pup 1:lol2:


do they come in other colours?................lol


----------

